# Sargent Idiot Season



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

I don't know what it is about spring break in Sargent. There is no shortage of people that think they have amphibous vehicles to transit the no-man's land between the beach and Intracoastal Canal.

Now I've been stuck before and appriciated being snatched out of a bog. I've probably pulled over a 100 vehicles out in my half century on this beach.

What really jerks me is the idiots tearing up the dune area at the San Bernard Refuge. The feds closed off the beach a while back and many of us lobbied to open the beach back up. The Refuge people worked with us with the agreement to stay within the high tide range. I saw no less than a dozen vehicles behind the dunes today and several jumping dunes and cutting doughnuts. If this is not curtailed, we'll wind up losing another 15 miles of prime surf fishing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw the same thing last weekend when I was down there.It makes me sick.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

People with money and no common sense.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

There were a couple of guys today that are typical of what I see regurlary. They come walking down the beach with a sad look, expect you to retrieve all of your gear, pack up and drive behind the dunes to pull their a$$es out. Not to mention that they expect you to drive a heavy 3/4 ton truck back into the swamp to pull out a CJ with big tires that is burried to the frame.:headknock


----------



## Top Drive (Feb 4, 2013)

Last fall we stopped in Sargent for the night in our sailboat. About 2:00 AM some putz comes over to the dock and woke us up wanting us to get up and come pull his truck out??? With what- our boat???


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

one of my most memoerable times fishing - was getting stuck down in Sargent> Several people came to my rescue as they knew - I was not trying to get stuck or was where I should not have been - just bad timing and location took 3 trucks and 40 feet of chain and rope - yes - it was a jeep with bigger tires.. Best comment of that day was a older guy driving a jeep. "son when you stick a jeep like that (to the frame - 4 wheel drive) - you better plan on staying awhile!! -


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I saw the same thing at Bryan beach yesterday. Trucks just running all over the dunes. They have no clue.


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

ya there was alot of it going on at bryan beach!!! idots still stuck!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

turn them in w their truck tag #'s, they make things worse for the rest of us, call the GW or Sherrifs dept.

TPWD regional 281-842-8100


----------



## Sharkintrey25 (May 31, 2012)

I see idiots like that at San Luis pass all the time. They need to learn how to read


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

They just need to assign the friendswood pd that section for about a week..after 100's of fines and arrests im sure at least some of the idiots would wise up. Then again you just cant fix stupid.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Krash said:


> I saw the same thing at Bryan beach yesterday. Trucks just running all over the dunes. They have no clue.





Devin 85 said:


> ya there was alot of it going on at bryan beach!!! idots still stuck!!


I was there last Friday and the clueless were thick.
I guess we need to put up a stop sign at the MOB.:biggrin:


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Was fishing the cut a couple years ago and some genus gets his truck stuck on the bayside, after a while another big heavy duty truck comes along and is trying to pull out the truck when they too get stuck. We head home after we get our limit but another truck would of had to come to pull both of them out. Also I drive my cr-v though the dunes down at surfside when I can't find a acess road and I have never been stuck.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Reality Czech said:


> I was there last Friday and the clueless were thick.
> I guess we need to put up a stop sign at the MOB.:biggrin:


WTH were they trying to do? :headknock

LOL


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

What's up RC? How have you been?
I heard about the mustang. Didn't know it was that bad though. The guy driving it is related to the guy I fished with Saturday. He didn't tell me all the details but I'm gonna ask now.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Howdy Krash.
It was there when I got there a little after sunrise, so my guess is the incoming tide got it.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Oh,it was driven directly in there. That much I do know.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Please do not drive in the dunes or we will all be walk in only beach access. It destroys the vegetation and dune structure and they blow away.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

It is likely the refuge staff is going to do something about the tearing up of the dunes and it won't be good for those of us that enjoy fishing that area.

The refuge has become very frustrated with people ignoring their signs and/or tearing them down.

I wouldn't want to the be the violators that are caught by the federal game wardens. They won't be forgiving about something that blatant. And the tickets can be very expensive when written by a federal law enforcement officer. 

I would expect to see that area completely closed although I hope I am wrong. 

It seems the crazies often ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

LOL! Try explaining that one to the insurance company....umm....well you see.... 

Whats up Krash!



Reality Czech said:


>


----------



## Mallard Mafia (Nov 25, 2012)

I hear you can call those fed guys at 9799644011. all you need is a LP # and vehicle description


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

It never ends...:headknock


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bring in the clowns.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

So many potlickers, so little time...


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

One usually doesnt have to travel very far outside of the house to find the next darwin award candidates to begin with...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

One less clown on the beach tearing it up just for the fun of it.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Is that photo from the San Bernard NWR this week/weekend?


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Goose Lover said:


> Is that photo from the San Bernard NWR this week/weekend?


It's from the "no man's land" between the surf anf the intracostal canal near Mitchell's cut. One of the many "idiot magnets".


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone that has spent any time in Sargent knows you don't drive back there!!! At the same time if you have spent any time in Sargent you have found your self stuck at some point!!!
That beach can get very bad very quick 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

B jm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Yep, I saw him out there last weekend as well. Apparently he had gotten stuck 3am (Good) Friday morning and didnt get pulled out until Sometime early Saturday afternoon. Friday wasnt so good to him :work:



skooter2 said:


> It never ends...:headknock


----------

